# Spooky Austrian Stage



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

This is a stage built on a lake in Austria. I would suppose they're doing Faust.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that's one big skellie they put up there!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that is ridiculously cool.


----------



## jskadal (Mar 10, 2012)

*that stage is AWESOME!!*

Now thats a large scale project, wait to raise the bar Austria!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just too cool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is bad ass!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wassat, about 3-4 gallons to corpse up that skelly?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That just looks... fantastic. Imagine seeing a production with that as the stage.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen many Cirque du Soleil shows and that is one stunning stage. It almost looks fake.


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Can't help but imagine how amazing it would be if that giant skeleton were animatronic.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's awe-inspiring, I would love to see it in person! Kudos to them for not dismissing the idea when it struck, and actually making it happen!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! I just did a google image search for Bregenzer Festspiele stages, seems the skelly stage is in good company there!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Incredible...been trying to find some stats such as size and how it was built...no luck.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The picture was from Verdi's "A Masked Ball" in 1999-2000.
I'm not finding any info on the dimensions either.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If I were on the stage I'd be keeping one eye on the skelly just to make sure he wouldn't close the damn book.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh wow! That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

DANG......that is so cool


----------

